# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Tekel'de kilit isim şenol

## atoybil

Yalçın Bayer: Tekelğde kilit isim şenol üelik 


13.1.2005 tarihinden itibaren köşemizde birçok kez yer alan Tekelğin İspanyağda yerleşik MTS firmasından satın almış olduğu 2. el makinelerle ilgili ilginç bir gelişme ortaya çıktı.

Olayı hatırlatırsak... 

Tekelğin, sert paket üretimini artırmak üzere MTS firmasından 8 adet Tokatğa, (Tekel Genel Müdürü Sezai Ensariğnin bizzat ğihtiyaç olmadığınığ söylediği) 3 makinenin de, Tekelğin ortaklığının olduğu KKTCğye fahiş fiyatla alındığını belgeleriyle ortaya koymuştuk.

Tütün üst Kurulu uzmanlarının raporuyla makinelerin 2. el olduğu tespit edilmiş, buna karşılık Tekel, Tütün üst Kuruluğnun yetkisi olmadığını öne sürerek ğyürütmeyi durdurmağ davaları açmış, ancak Ankara Bölge İdare Mahkemesiğnce reddedilmişti.

Konu, Meclisğe taşınmış, Tekelğin yeniden yapılandırılmasıyla ilgili 4733 sayılı yasada değişiklik yapılarak, 2. el makinelerin ithaline izin çıkartılmaya çalışılmış, ancak aklı selim AKPğli milletvekillerinin iştirakiyle ğtorba yasağdan geri çekilmişti.

Bu gelişmeler sürerken, Tekelğin tütün satışı ve makine alımı ile ilgili iki belge elimize ulaştı.

Bu belgelerde karşımıza şenol üelikğin ismi çıkıyor.

üelikğin, 2003 yılında Tekelğin Almanyağda yerleşik Weserfrucht Gmbh International firmasına çok ucuza satmış olduğu yaklaşık 200 milyon dolarlık tütünlerle ilgili ek protokolü imzaladığı ve İspanyol MTS firmasıyla Tekelğe makine satmak üzere %49 hisse ile ortak olduğuna dair sözleşme yaptığını öğreniyoruz.

Oysa, Genel Müdür Ensari, daha önceki yazılarımızda ğKimdir bu şenol üelikğ diye sorduğumuzda hiçbir yanıt vermemişti. Sabahğta Hıncal Uluçğun 5.4.2005ğteki yazısında ise Ensariğyi İspanyol MTS firmasına şenol üelikğin götürdüğü yazıyordu.

Elimizdeki belgelerden birincisinde, tütün satışıyla ilgili 24.2.2004 tarihli ek protokolde Weserfrucht adına şenol üelik, Tekel adına da Genel Müdür Sezai Ensari ve Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Tekin Kaymakoğluğnun imzaları dikkat çekiyor.

İkinci belgede ise, İspanyağda yerleşik 2. el makine satıcısı MTS firması ile şenol üelikğin ğMediterraean Tobacco System Fzcoğ adlı firmasının, 25.7.2004ğte ortak firma kurdukları ortaklık adına şenol üelikğin buradaki görevi şöyle belirtiliyor:

ğİhalenin uygulanması ile ilgili hususlarda temaslar, yönetim ve know-howğın yanı sıra MTS ile Tekel arasında aracılık işi ve ticari ve mali konuların organizasyonu, maliyeti ve idaresi ile iştirak edecektir. (...) Bu bağlamda MTS Tobacco, 8 hat menteşe kapaklı paketleme makinesini Mediterranean Tobacco System Fzcoğya satacak ve Meditteraean da, ihalenin amacını belirten iş bu sözleşmeyi yerine getirmek için bunları Tekelğe kiralayacaktır.ğ

Yani işin özeti... şenol üelik makineleri MTSğden alıyor, Tekelğe kiralıyor.

Fiyatını merak ediyor musunuz?

Bu makinelerden leasing suretiyle Tekelğe 4 yılda ödenmek üzere adedi 1 milyon 730 bin Euro; Kıbrısğa peşin fiyatla satılanın bir adedi 1 milyon 100 bin Euro... İddia; Tekelğin bunları fahiş fiyatla aldığı... 

Bu makinelerin akıbetini merak ediyor musunuz?

ğHile-i şeriyeğyle yurda sokulmak istenen makinelerden Tokat için alınan 8 adedi İspanyağya, Kıbrıs için alınan 3 adet makine de yeniden Kıbrısğa gönderilmek zorunda kalındı. Hazine, yaklaşık 20 trilyon zarardan kurtuldu.

Ancak, ihale şartnamesine aykırı makine veren MTS firmasının yaklaşık 800 bin Euro dolayındaki ğteminatğı Hazineğye irad kaydedildi mi?

Merak bu ya; bu makinelerin fiyatı üinğde ne kadardır acaba?

Ve bir başka isim: Ali Bayramoğlu 

MİLLİYETğte dün Nedim şenerğin ilginç bir haberi yer aldı. Haberde, MüSİAD eski Başkanı Ali Bayramoğluğnun şirketi Filiz üaysan A.ş.ğnin , ğSeylan üayığ diye ğçay çöpüğ ihraç etme girişimi nedeniyle mahkemelik olduğu yer alıyordu. Ali Bayramoğlu ve gümrükçüsü Uğur Tekin hakkında da ğkaçakçılıkğ iddiasıyla üerkezköy Asliye Ceza Mahkemesiğnde dava açılmış. Olay, 1 trilyon lira tutarındaki üç gümrük çıkış beyannamesiyle 30.11.2004ğte 120 ton ğSeylan çayığ ihraç edilmek istenmesi üzerine ortaya çıkmış. İlk dava 7 Temmuzğda yapılmış, ikinci dava 17 Kasım tarihine bırakılmış.

Bayramoğlu, davadan haberdar olduğunu, ancak kendisine tebligatın ulaşmadığını belirtirken bu işleri yapan gümrükçüler hakkında da uğradığı maddi zarar nedeniyle karşı dava açacağını söylüyor şenerğe.

Yandaki yazıda şenol üelikğten söz ettik ya. MüSİAD eski Başkanı Ali Bayramoğlu ile ilişkisini, Tekel yazılarımızda zaman zaman bu ismi gündeme getirmiştik.

Tekelğin makinelerinin 2. el olduğunu genel müdürün de kabul ettiğini anlatan 8.5.2005 tarihli yazımızda şenol üelikğle ilgili bazı bilgiler verirken, 2002 ve 2003 yıllarında tütün alımında şenol üelikğin adının sık sık gündeme geldiğini açıklarken şöyle sormuştuk:

ğüelikğin, MüSİAD eski Başkanı Ali Bayramoğlu ile ortaklığı var mıdır?ğ ve ğAli Bayramoğlu, üelikği tanıyor mu?ğ

O günden bu yana iki isimden de yanıt gelmedi. Garip değil mi?

GüNüN SüZü

ğAtilla Koç hevesini İzmir Türk Kolejiğnde (İTK) sahneye konulan bütün piyeslerde rol alarak karşılamıştı. Yakınlarda kaybettiğimiz eski bakanlardan Mehmet Köspeten, İTK anılarını aktarırken, tiyatro kolundan mutlaka söz eder, lafı başrollerde oynayan Atilla Koçğa da getirirdi. Kültür Bakanlığı koltuğuna oturduğu ilk günden başlayarak bugüne kadar süregelen inişli-çıkışlı görüntüde ben, Atilla Koçğun o kişiliğini görüyorum. Daha doğrudan yazayım; Atilla Koç ne yapıyorsa, bilerek, isteyerek yapıyor... Muhataplarıyla oynuyor.ğ

(Taha Kıvanç)

HüRRİYET

----------

